# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  COIDA general letter of compliance

## Gaynor

Hi there,

Please can someone assist me? I have a company I'm quoting / submitting vendor forms to and they're asking me for a COIDA letter of good standing. I'm sure that I don't need one as I'm the only employee of the business and as such am not registered for workmen's compensation (on another note, should I be??) Can someone please point me in the right direction and let me know what I should submit to them?

Thank you,

----------


## Dave A

Gaynor, if you are trading as a sole proprietor and have no employees, you are correct - you have no need to be registered with COIDA and you are excluded from cover.

Getting past the tick-box approach of the typical corporate on the requirement for a COIDA LOGS is a different issue, and I can just wish you good luck in overcoming the challenge. Theoretically, you should just be able to show that you're a sole proprietor without any employees. That doesn't mean they'll accept the situation though.

It's an issue of risk. The question that needs to be answered is "what happens if you get injured while working on their site?"

----------


## GCE

Hi 
I have attached the last copy of the act that I have - Publish Feb 2017 - which explains who is an employee
There is a minimum charge of R 1 080.00 per year 
If you are registered with COIDA it will cover any medical bills if by some chance something happens to you during your work day .
That will include a car accident on the way to an appointment with a client or by some mishap an injury incurred on the clients premises.
At under R100.00 per month it will be the cheapest type medical insurance you could ever get 
It is well worth considering , in my opinion

----------

